# A Tribute to a Friend



## Firawyn (May 18, 2004)

My name is Sabeen and for the past year I have been working at Golden Wood Kennels, a little place where people sometimes board their dogs and/or cats at in Pennsylvania. From the day I arrived Gwen has always been there. Gwen was a Golden Retriever mix and by far one of the sweetest and most companionable dog I have ever had the privilege of knowing. Gwen had already been living at the kennel a month or two when I met her. Why was she living there though? With very few exceptions, the only reason a dog would live at the kennel was because they were abandoned. In this case, my boss is responsible to arrange for the dog to find a new home. But like I said, there are special cases. Like Gweny. Her owners, Jeff and Amy, were local veterinarians. In fact, when they were in collage, Gweny had served as an example patient for the students. When she got too old for that, Jeff and Amy took her in and kept her for many more years. Then the two vets, who had by now started their own practice, got a divorce. It could not be decided who should or would keep the dog so they put her in the kennel. They both already knew my boss because many of her clients used Jeff or Amy as their veterinarians, and my boss was glad to keep Gwen until something was decided. Problem was, that never happened. The divorce was settled, and Jeff continued to pay the cost of us keeping Gweny. So, she stayed. After this story was told to me I was thoroughly amazed at her energy and over all health after discovering her age and life story. At the time I met her when she was sixteen years old, which was already outstanding for her breed. In general, Goldens only live to be between ten and twelve years old. Though in a way, I despised Jeff and Amy for leaving Gwen like that I couldn’t help being glad because I had fallen in love with their dog. Gwen and I hit it off wonderfully. Everybody loved Gwen and got along with her great. We would play sometimes, when I wasn’t too busy working. Occasionally, I would brush her. Her fur was so matted. She smelled horrible, especially, when it was warm out side. And it got even worse when she got weaker and started messing on herself. Most of the staff at that point was ready for her to be put down. I don’t believe in killing an animal by injection unless they are suffering. In my eyes, Gweny didn’t seem to be suffering much. The only time I considered agreeing with the others was when she fell down and messed herself. But even then I knew she’d be fine in and hour or two. In a little while she’s be running ahead of me and grinning at me as I came up behind her. On Wednesday, May 12th, 2004, Gweny woke up suffering. My boss called Jeff and he came down and put her to sleep. I never saw it coming. I had seen her Monday night and she was fine. When I came in on Wednesday evening, she was gone. No note to tell me, just her card that hung on her run sitting on the desk. We had all hoped she would go peacefully in her sleep and I had to know if that was so or not. I called my boss’ house and her daughter, my co-worker, answered. I asked – she answered – I wanted to die. It was all could to not burst out crying on the phone. I could hear my voice shaking as I said goodbye and as I hung up, I felt the knot in my throat and the tears coming from my eyes. I miss Gweny more that anyone should miss a dog that was not their own. But after seeing her at least five days a week for more than a year can really get you attached to a dog. Gwen died two days after I came down and took her picture. I am grateful for that. I am glad I will have a way to remember her. Forever… 








I opened this thread not just to be able to share this story but as a place where all TTF memberes can to the same. It hurts more than anything when you lose the one you love...Talk about it. I makes you feel better. You can even share old stories here too. I have yet to get over my first dog I lost.  

Thank you all!


----------



## aguthasil (May 19, 2004)

That is the most sad story I have ever heared about a dog. I'm sorry for the loss you have had. I'll talk to you later Sabs. Bye.


----------



## reem (May 21, 2004)

It is very difficult losing a beloved pet...even if it isn't your own. 
In this case, one can only be thankful that Gwen no longer suffers. Her cheery disposition despite her old age only goes to show that she's had a good life, and that is a blessing. I'm sure it did her a world of good having you there for her, Sabs, while she was in the kennel. I don't doubt that she's always felt loved, especially when you were around
Take comfort in that, Sabs You have a great heart
reem


----------



## Firawyn (May 21, 2004)

*wipes tears* 

Thanks you two.


----------



## Finduilas (May 21, 2004)

*wipes too*...

It's an intolerable grief...it is indeed, Sabeen...amm...Sabs? May I call you Sabs?
I'm glad you have the strength to overpass the first and most terrible part of suffering...bevause it will probably never end, yes, it will become less but the sorrow for your pet will remain forever.

I would like to share a loss of a beloved dog too. It was years ago but whever I think about it it seems as if it has happened today and I can't forget Karlio's eyes..they were always so sad and full with tears...
Karlio is the name of the dog. It should be humurous but doesn't seem so any more. 
Four neighbours at my age and I started playing one day with a scavanger dog...dirty, frightened, you know them. But he was different, he was frightened of course, it was obvious lots of people had beaten him and yet he trusted us and started playing too. It was like love at first sight. We loved him and he did back. He had so many ticks that at first we started calling him for short like this Karlio, Karlej in bulgarian means a tick. Naturally, we cleaned all the ticks and all the fleas away and we bathed it, even perfumed him. We also took him to a vet to give him the injections he had to have to be protected. He became a pet in the real meaning of the word. He was our pet but he just had to live in front of the block of flats because neither my Dad nor the other girls' fathers allowed to take him at home. So we built a dog house, very big and as comfortable as we could make it. Every single person who lived in our block adore Karlio, he was the so called child of the neighbourhood. People even came from the other blocks to give him food or to just play with him. And he was very friendly, he loved everybody and wanted to play with everyone. He trusted us because he had sensed loved for the firts time from a long ago. We were his family. We played, we talked in our own language and the five of us were his parents and he our child. He was so innocent...like an angel and I don't know how someone can fear him and even try to hurt him...
It started when everybody fell in love with him. There're a few boys, elder than us, who gathered in front of the block. They were beating him, kicking and everything you can imagine. They threw him from the first floor on the ground...He limped for weeks ahead...And from then on he was more frightened than usual. He didn't fear us but became less frindly, started being suspious about other people...and didn't play with everybody...He only trusted us..I cried so much for that and so did the others...I hated those boys..and still hate them, the ones that hit him. I even once fought with one of them, because he wanted to kick Karlio...I kicked him back...he couldn't touch Karlio. Karlio hid under a car and was so frightened...jsut can't imagine how someone may think about hurting something so angelic like...
We spent three magical years with Karlio..he was very friendly to dogs too...every dog loved him...But humans...he didn't trust them so much anymore...
It was like a closed circle...he and we, the five of us. 
One day, I was at my village and the others were not in town too...summer it was...he just disappeared...When I came back I didn't find him in his crib. Didn't pay much attention to it, he was often out even though he always waited me to come out before I leave for school..and trhat in the morning...
He wasn't there..
He wasn't there the next day...
And the day after the next day...
And the day after...
I never saw him again. Noone did. 
Some people said they had seen him at another neighbourhood in the same housing estate but that was impossible...he knew the way home and loved us too dearly to not come back! They think that would comfort us...It didn't because we knew it was not true. But we still hoped for a month that it was true. We couldn't do anything else...Of course we searched for him even made brochures with a description and a photo...one of the few we had together...I regret so much that we hadn't made more photos...
I really miss him...and the feeling is intolerable.But there is something that weally helps. I cried for months after I understood I would never see Karlio again...and my parents bought me a dog, a black Great Dane, Ben. He's lovely...I adore him as I adore my family....he's a part of family..and I can't describe how precious he is to me...and yet Karlio will always remain...never forget him...
Now I adore Ben and he's like a brother to me..he has the same tearful eyes...seems like every dog has them...but every dog has something special in him like people. Everyone is different and so are the animals. Karlio was special, ben is special...
I'll never forget Karlio.
I'll never leave Ben.

this is my story...hope Ben stays with for longer...
Only time will show...


----------



## reem (May 22, 2004)

People can be so cruel sometimes. I never could understand why anyone would hurt harmless animals. It's so sadistic.
Take care of Ben, Finduilas. In him you will find comfort. 
Keep only the good memories of Karlio. It is always best that way.
reem


----------



## Firawyn (May 22, 2004)

Wow..what a story Findulias. I am soo crying right now. Take good care of Ben. Love him to the end and beyond. You never know when that last day will come.


----------



## Finduilas (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, reem and Sabeen...
Yes, actually this was the first time from long that I recalled all these memories so detailed....try to think about Ben more.
So, you have greetings from him (now begging for a massage ) and thanks again. 
And may God be with Gwen and Karlio and all animals with the same destiny.
R.I.P.


----------



## Firawyn (May 24, 2004)

Finduilas said:


> And may God be with Gwen and Karlio and all animals with the same destiny.
> R.I.P.



*nods solumnly* Rest in Peace Forever, indeed.


----------



## aguthasil (May 24, 2004)

Humans can be so dumb sometimes. they get angry and take it out on ther pets. it's awful what people do. I look at my dog and can't imagine what some people could do to these poor creatures. Take compfort in Ben and always love him as he loves you.

I am very sorry Finduilas to hear about what happened to Karlio. he sounded wonderful. I'm sure he loved you just as much as you loved him. keep him in your heart forever.


----------



## Finduilas (May 24, 2004)

aguthasil said:


> Humans can be so dumb sometimes. they get angry and take it out on ther pets. it's awful what people do. I look at my dog and can't imagine what some people could do to these poor creatures. Take compfort in Ben and always love him as he loves you.
> 
> I am very sorry Finduilas to hear about what happened to Karlio. he sounded wonderful. I'm sure he loved you just as much as you loved him. keep him in your heart forever.



Thanks. Never forget him...too unforgettable to be forgotten. 

Love your dogs, you two too...they deserve it sometimes more than people.


----------



## reem (May 24, 2004)

*Lurks sheepishly in corner*
Err…I have a fish? Ehehe... 
 Actually, in my case I've been waiting for him to croak for the past three years but he just won't die! 
....Ok, I just realized how insensitive that must have sounded, but three years of bowl cleaning is more than any human being should have to take! 
...Akh never mind. He's bound to float belly up soon. ...Thing is, I've been telling myself that for the past two and a half years.  
*Sigh* God give me strength.
reem


----------



## Finduilas (May 25, 2004)

Come on, didn't sound insensitive! On the contrary, sensitive. 
I must admit that when I had hamsters, I had thought the same for them. One of them, Michael, lived for 3 years... course, I loved him, but sometimes this cleaning of the cage was too much in addition to Ben's taking care for. I also had exams and that's why I had sometimes thought these 'insensitive' things too...  Probably in other conditions, you might have not thought that.. 
Take care of the fish, cause after it passes away, you'll miss it more than you can imagine, even though a fish.. (gosh, cried two days for Michael)..


----------



## reem (May 26, 2004)

Finduilas said:


> Take care of the fish, cause after it passes away, you'll miss it more than you can imagine



Somehow I doubt that
Still, Seymour isn't that bad. He does have his moments ...he used to jump out of his bowl when he was younger. Freaked the hell out of me. Started filling only half the bowl! 
reem


----------



## Finduilas (May 26, 2004)

Hehe
That's not good....
Poor little fishy....  
I'll pray for you, Seymour! 
Bad bad reem!!!


----------



## Firawyn (May 27, 2004)

Okay..this will probobly sound really weird...but I burried my sister's cat in the backyard AND planted a tree on top AND made a plaque....this morning. 

And my sister doesn't even know she's dead yet (it happened last night;hit by a car). The sister's 5. I donno how she'll take it. It was her first pet and she was only a year and a half old. My cat, who is the sister of the dead cat, went over and rolled all over her grave this morning. It was sad and funny at the same time...man I hate those moments. So say goodbye to Jewel, the black cat, born December 12, 2002 - died May 26, 2004. RIP. Surviving her are four eight week old kittens tthat we still have to find homes for by the names of Gandalf the Gray, Dolly, Precious, and Spazo.


----------



## reem (May 27, 2004)

Ai...you work fast, don't you!
Maybe you should wait a few days before telling her. Or you could tell her that Jewel is on a vacation or something. She's only five...she should believe you. 
reem


----------



## Finduilas (May 27, 2004)

Yes, a vacation or that she'd gone to a better place. She moved with her friends to live at the cats Paradise or somehting like that. As reem said, she'd believe. 
RIP, Jewel.


----------



## Firawyn (May 27, 2004)

We tried that last time a cat died and my other sister (Morgan) was furious when she found out...at six....mom went ahead and told her and then my lil sis (Anna-pronounced Anah) went out to the grave and cried and just sat there and then cried some more and then went and picked some strawberrys. I think I'll sugest tomorrow that she put some flowers on the grave. Anna would like that...she's a gardner like my mom.


----------



## reem (May 28, 2004)

*Grimace*
Poor kid. At least it's a cat and not a human being. 
reem


----------



## aguthasil (May 28, 2004)

anna didn't even notice that she was missing? poor girl, her first pet died.  
That brings me to think of my cat, well he never was officially my cat. He was a stray, who hung around our house. We had just gotten back from vacation last summer and there he was, just walking around. It was night time and very late, so i didn't pay much attention to him. The next morning he was just there sitting on our front porch. He was kind of skinny, so i gave him some of our other cats' food. he gobbled up 2 bowls. he obviously hadn't eaten for a few days. that day he continued to sleep on our porch, i went out every now and then to pet him. he was grey and white and loved the attention i was giving him. I decided to take a walk that day, and sure enough, he followed me. it was a funny sight, a girl walking down the street with a cat at her heels. anyway, Beau (which is what i named him, pronounced bow) continued to follow me, everywhere i went except for inside the house. I went inside and asked my mom if i could keep him if no one claimed him. so, i called the vet and told them that i had found a cat and they said that they would keep alert for any calls about him. i continued to go outside and hang out with beau. that night i decided to go out before i went to bed. when i got outside he wasn't there. i called him and he didn't come. so i went around to the back of our house and played some basketball. suddenly, our neighbor (who knew we had cats {don't mind if i spelled that wrong}) came down quickly and asked me to come up to the street, a cat had just been run over and she wanted me to see if it was one of ours. i quickly ran up to the street and i almost screamed. there in the middle of the street was beau. i was crying so hard is was amazing how close i got in such a short period of time. my mom came running out and i remember she embraced me in a huge hug. i was so sad. the chief of police was driving by and he stopped to see if everything was okay. him and mom were able to put beau in a cardboard box. in a couple days we buried him. it was really hard. but i had gotten pictures and some movie clippings of him that day. i still watch them every now and then. i miss him so much. R.I.P Beau.


----------



## Firawyn (May 28, 2004)

Wow..the whole story...I've heard bits of it before but that is so sad...


----------



## Finduilas (May 29, 2004)

I'm very sorry for Beau, aguthasil... I know that our words won't bring him back to you, but at least you know you can always talk with somebody about him (write actually...). Hope you feel better later...
RIP, Beau!


----------



## reem (May 29, 2004)

I'm sorry for Beau, Aguthasil.
...You know...I can't help but notice that pets seem to drop like flies over on your side of the planet. What do you guys do to them?! ...Maybe you could help me with Seymour...
J/K
It's ok, Aguthasil At least it was a fast way to go. 
reem


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2004)

Sorry Reem, you got a fish. They cant get hit by cars and they cant get eatten unless you have a cat or bird. They can die the first day you bring them home or they can live for ten years. (Trust me, I know ) They arn't very companionable but they give you something you talk to without looking nutty. See? 

You could always do one of two things-
*Find a new home for him
*Flush him down the toliet and he can find his own home.  

There are ways...


----------



## Finduilas (May 29, 2004)

...or...you can keep him...alive, you know...like a child....a sea child...


----------



## reem (May 29, 2004)

Sabeen said:


> They aren't very companionable but they give you something you talk to without looking nutty. See?


Lol! I don't know about that! Some people could argue with you on that point I do however go into fits of annoyance and vent off at him...not that he notices...



> You could always do one of two things-
> *Find a new home for him
> *Flush him down the toilet and he can find his own home.


  Sabeen!! I am shocked!! That you could even suggest anything so heartless is really distressing! ...Can't say I haven't thought of it privately though  
As to giving him away, no one will have him, I tried My best friend happens to harbor something very close to detestation for him...I can't see why...he's not _that_ bad. Every time she comes over she greets him with a "It's still alive?". You need only to listen to the tone of her voice to know that she's hoping I take your advice and prematurely flush him down the toilet.
My other friends either don't want any pets or are too busy with more interesting ones, like cats, dogs, hamsters...etc
I'm stuck with him.
...Of course, I could give him up to this Philippino girl I know...but her love for sushi is not very comforting.
Nah, I think I'll keep him till he decides to put me out of my misery.



Finduilas said:


> ...or...you can keep him...alive, you know...like a child....a sea child...


...Fin, if you could only see him, the last thing Seymour would remind you of is a 'child'. And if he does then I feel very sorry for the kid he reminds you of and hope that his parents can afford serious plastic surgery.
I rest my case.

*Sigh*
Nope. It looks like Seymour is here to stay. I just hope my future grandchildren don't end up inheriting him! I wouldn't be surprised if he outlives me!
reem


----------



## Finduilas (May 30, 2004)

Lol, this Seymour seems like a monster...  
Really hate him that much?  
If yes, ....sorry, you'll be in my prayers...


----------



## reem (May 30, 2004)

No, he's not a monster... It's just that I'm such an incredibly lazy person, so cleaning him verges on torture--mostly because I wait for a month and a half before I actually get up and do the deed. So you can imagine how disgusting his bowl and water become *shudders at memory*

And then there's the guilt. 
I can't help but feel sorry for him because I don't take care of him the way I should. It feels like I'm some heartless, evil, twisted creature. I don't even take the time to switch on the air pump for him every now and then Yah I can hear you all gasp in horror. I know, I'm a horrible person No use denying it. *Sigh* 

That's why I end up hoping he'd just croak so he'd be put out of his misery. I mean, even a fish can suffer, right?? 
...which reminds me, I'm supposed to clean him today. My parents keep lecturing me on how misrable he looks.
reem


----------



## Finduilas (May 30, 2004)

Come on, you're not a bad person...happens to everybody. 
I myself have been to lazy to give my dog food or something like that...happens...so cheer up and go clezn that bowl!


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2004)

You people are fourtunate. At least your parents lecture you at a reasonable hour. Every morning and between 5:30 and 6:30 _my_ mother wake me up with "get up and feed the dogs!" in a harsh tone. Lovly huh?

In all we have two dogs, Ceasar and Scrappy, three-uh-two cats, Sassy and Scamper, and until they find new homes, Jewel's four kittens, Gandalf, Dolly, Precious, and Saphire(aka:Spaz). Anyone want a kitten??


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2004)

*Note:*

Wow this thread started like, two weeks ago and we're already on page three. I mean, I always hope someone will like posting on a thread that I started, but this is pretty good.

Thanks for your particapation and support girls!


----------



## aguthasil (May 30, 2004)

you know, it's really great to have you girls to talk to. i mean, wow....this is cool. i only started on this site a month ago and i feel so welcomed.

sorry that seymour isn't very interesting, reem. sometimes fish can be great and other times.....well not that great. one time i got 2 fish on the same night, and they were great! the next day i went to feed them and they were belly up. it was kind of sad, but i was only 7 so i cried over everything (i.e. bugs getting squished on the windshield). oh well. just don't kill him. no matter how boring or lazy he may be.


----------



## Finduilas (May 31, 2004)

Hehe....
It's been nice talking to you too...and will be again...
reem, can't advice you anymore....think you've got the best decision...patience!!


----------



## reem (May 31, 2004)

Thank you, Fin. I will try.
Anyway, I'll be seeing you guys the next time someone has a 'deceased' pet on their hands. ...Who knows, with any luck it could be mine!

reem


----------



## aguthasil (May 31, 2004)

so is this the end of this thread....for now? it'll be sad not coming here to post anymore.  oh well. maybe i'll bump into you all somewhere else.


----------



## Finduilas (Jun 1, 2004)

It will always be a pleasure....

Oh, you can bump on me in the Guild of Tolkienology...  
This was an invitation to come and see if you like it there...


----------



## aguthasil (Jun 8, 2004)

hey guys, i need to tell you about my brother's and my fish, piranah. well he's dead, but that's b/c we....we....well, 

heee, heee, haa haa, if you want to know what happened to him, you'll have to ask on this post.  


p.s. Sabs is grounded from the computer, so that may be a reason of not hearing from her. ok.

p.p.s. Reem, sabs has been working me through and is starting to get me into Tharbad, she is creating my characters.


----------



## Finduilas (Jun 9, 2004)

Hmmm....

_I wonder what happened to aguthasil's fish......?_  


Hehe..kidding. Say say...


----------



## reem (Jun 12, 2004)

...Please tell me it was just a Goldfish called 'Piranah'! 
reem


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 13, 2004)

*Point 1:* Ungrounded....why can I never get it right?

*Point 2:* Tell us about the fish that Tom...you know...  
Oh boy guys, this one's a doozy.


----------



## reem (Jun 13, 2004)

aguthasil said:


> p.s. Sabs is grounded from the computer, so that may be a reason of not hearing from her. ok.


*Shakes head*
Tut tut, Sabs. When will you ever learn? You're always getting grounded for something! You should do what I do and just play by the rules. It really does make your life that much easier. *Sigh* Youth...



> p.p.s. Reem, sabs has been working me through and is starting to get me into Tharbad, she is creating my characters.


  Great! It'll be nice finally having you join If you need any help don't hesitate to PM me [whisper]and don't let Sabs hog your character. You can do whatever you want with it![/whisper]

Anyway, tell us, what have you done with Piranah? ...you didn't...prematurely flush him...did you? *shudders* 
reem


----------



## aguthasil (Jun 14, 2004)

okay, well first off, he was a chinese beta fish, and he just wouldn't die! (sounds a bit like seymour). anyhow, one day, my brother just got fed up with him and asked if i wantede him, i said yes, but only if Piranah could stay in my brothers room (only 'casue my sister wouldn't leet me keep him in our room). My brother refused, he said if i didn't take him, he would....dispose of him. i started to cry, but then i said that i couldn't tke him, so my brother and i.....we um......we poisend him with iodin. i know, it's awful, but like i said, he WOULD NOT DIE! he was like 8 years old and ate all the other fish we had had. so anyway, that's what happened to poor old piranah. No ideas Reem. okay, well what do you guys have to say?


----------



## reem (Jun 14, 2004)

*Horrified Gasp*    
_Poisoned him with Iodine!!!_   You didn’t!! 
My God! What are you running over there, a fish pound?! What, you put them to sleep when they grow too old!! Heavens! I should set Animal Rights activists on you!! Of all the inhumane things to do! Poisoned him, she says! Well I never! I cannot even begin to conceive of it! Brutal!! Utterly brutal!!
*More muttering under breath and ominous head-shaking* 
*mumble grumble mumble*

Well I hope you’re happy now. Poor little fish. Betrayed by its own masters. Horrible way to go. Just horrible. I really don’t know what ever came over you, aguthasil!
I must say, this has completely put me off! I can’t bring my self to tarry here not one moment longer! I’m sorry, but I take my leave of you! *Disapproving glares with much head shaking* 

*Storms away with hand carefully covering pocket holding what suspiciously looks like a small Iodine bottle and rushes to ki—erm, _comfort_ Seymour*


----------



## aguthasil (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm sorry!!!!
but he was suffering, he had lost half a fin. anyway this was when i was like 11, i mean i was a stupid kid. SORRY!!!!!

don't kill or "comfort" seymour.


----------



## reem (Jun 14, 2004)

...Well...if you put it _that_ way...
Hehe Animal euthanasia! Lol! I take it back, it was _very_ humane of you! Lol!



aguthasil said:


> don't kill or "comfort" seymour.


*Tries to look unconcerned*
Whoever said anything about killing him? ...I was thinking more on the lines of permanent suspended animation...the Iodine was just to...knock him out for a few hours. Very controlled quantities...
*Sees that no one is buying it*
 Well fine. If you insist. *grumble mumble*
reem


----------



## reem (Jul 28, 2004)

…Erm… I have something unexpected to announce…actually, *grimace* it isn’t really that unexpected, considering his age, but it was a real shocker to wake up to: Seymour just died this morning. 
It was really weird. I think my stomach turned or something. I know I’ve been complaining about him all this time…but its freaky, actually seeing him dead like that. …He _was_ ancient, I suppose…nearly four years old.
He was a good fish, though. …A disgusting, ugly, scary fish, yes, but a good companion nevertheless. Seeing him with one fin up like that put me off my breakfast, I can tell you. I shall never buy another pet for as long as I live. …I still have to empty his bowl…I flushed him already, but didn’t have the stomach to clean up the thing. Under normal circumstances it is a very disgusting sight, but now that it had a dead fish in it—make that a _large_ dead fish—I just can’t scrape enough courage to do it. I think I’ll put it off for as long as I can; my parents will get so disgusted they might do it themselves. Worth a try…
reem


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 29, 2004)

One dies, another is born!

I was on my way here to announce that my cat Sassy had five healthy kittens last night! That's so weird!!

Sorry about you fishy reem...


----------



## reem (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats on the kittens!

*Scoffs* Don't worry, Sabs. I very swiftly got over Seymour I think I was just upset because of the ungainly sight I had to wake up to. If anyone ever thought Seymour was ugly when he was alive (and I don't think anyone who's seen him ever failed to mention their revulsion), then they've seen nothin' until they've seen him dead! Nasty. Very nasty. He really did put me off my breakfast.
The only thing that bothers me is the nagging feeling of guilt everytime my dad brings him up. I must admit...I probably didn't clean him as often as I should have...*shudders* just remembered what he water looks like. I'll save you the horror of imagining it. 

*Sigh*Anyway, life goes on. At least it was just a fish this time. Just had to flush him. No burying or anything like that...which is really fortunate, considering I live in an appartment and there aren't a lot of places where you can bury a pet around here...not even in parks. We'd probably be fined for ruining the perfect carpets of grass  I probably would have been forced to incinerate him...but I'd rather chance the fine!

Anyway, I'm babbling. Better be off. Got things to do...which don't include cleaning Seymour  *Does a little jig*
reem


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 31, 2004)

Aguthasil thinks you killed him and is very interested to know how. Iodine??  

~A Noldorian~ sends her condolences.


----------



## aguthasil (Jul 31, 2004)

yes, dear reem, i was wondering, in what way you killed your little (or big) fishy pal. ha ha ha!  jk. i am very sorry to hear of you loss, but it is good to hear that you aren't depressed about it or anything like that.

okey dokie!!!


----------



## reem (Aug 1, 2004)

*Indignant splutter* Me murder Seymour?! Never! Ok, sure, I might have been tempted to take a leaf out of your book, aguthasil, but I _didn't_! Honest! ...I might have overdid it (or rather, _under_did it, as the case may be) when it came to cleaning him, but he was one tough fish! I mean, he survived a good three and a half years under those conditions, disgusting as they might have been. 
...Granted, his water was particularly slimy that morning when I found him... 

... 
...er...ok, that might have had something to do with it, but it was definitely not the sole reason behind his death, and it sure wasn't deliberate! I can't help being born lazy! I mean, what were my parents thinking when they let me buy him?! I am, after all, notoriously known as a hopeless procrastinator... But you mustn't forget that Seymour was pretty ancient by fish standards to begin with. I personally like to think that each living creature has a specific time to live before they croak, and Seymour's time simply ran out.

Anyhow: ~A Noldorian~, aguthasil, I thank you both for your condolences. I might sound a bit breezy when I talk about Seymour But, after all’s been said and done, I do feel a pang of regret every time I see his empty bowl. You can get used to the dumbest things. I might not miss the cleaning, but I sure will miss my fish He had become part of the family, in a way. My two year old nephew had grown up around him. One of the first words he evered learned to say was ‘Eddie’, which is what he called Seymour At that stage all none-human creatures were called ‘Eddie’, having been dubbed after his other grandmother’s cat The first thing my nephew says when he comes over is that, then I would promptly take him into my room where he would attempt to feed Seymour and end up emptying half the fish food container by mistake 
…Good memories. 

Yup, Seymour was a good fish. It’s a shame that he has to decompose in a place as foul as the sewers. 
…Oh well. *shrugs* Hakuna matata
reem


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 1, 2004)

*Smiles*Hakuna matata! I love Disney!!


----------

